# protecting buried water pipes



## jbosseler (Jan 14, 2010)

I will soon be erecting a new metal out building. I want to bring water to it from my residential water supply. I know that the pipes leading into the out building are to be buried, I was wondering how you do that to prevent freezing of the copper pipes. What is the process, anyone? Thanks, John B


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Where are you? And is there a driveway going over where the pipe will go?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

jbosseler said:


> I will soon be erecting a new metal out building. I want to bring water to it from my residential water supply. I know that the pipes leading into the out building are to be buried, I was wondering how you do that to prevent freezing of the copper pipes. What is the process, anyone? Thanks, John B


Bury it below the hundred year frost line.


----------



## jbosseler (Jan 14, 2010)

In washington state, so we dont get alot of ice or snow. There will not be concrete over the water line.


----------



## jbosseler (Jan 14, 2010)

we live in wshington state. There will not be concrete covering the water lines.


----------



## jbosseler (Jan 14, 2010)

I'll find out how deep that is. Thanks.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ho?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, here ya go - 4' minimum depth, if it runs under a driveway better go 6'. Put some styrofoam over the pipe to deflect frost. Pipe needs to be backfilled with sand.

You could also run another empty conduit in case the first one springs a leak, you won't have to excavate again.

Get a plumber to do this. He will be able to give you the best advice and proper line to run.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Where do you live in Washington?

Ocean Shores?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Your trade is "homes" what exactly is that trade? Did you misspelled "caves" and end up with "homes" but anyway, run the pipe overhead and use frost-king insulation wrap :thumbsup:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

What a bunch of hacks. 100 yr. frost line... overhead line wrapped with frost king. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Here in Indiana, we just hook into our hot water line and bury 6" deep. It is very important to bed in crushed limestone (#24's) and carefully cover with burlap so there is no soil to pipe contact. The heat of the water protects from freezing and it is so much easier to dig 6" instead of 6'. 

I cannot believe some of the idiotic ideas posted on the internet these day's. :whistling

Oh, one more thing. Whatever you do, do not use the plastic pipe stuff they try to sell for underground water line. It is hazardous to your health and fails in almost every situation. Sure sign of a hack job using black plastic for underground application.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I forgot another trick I have seen. Some guys will spiral wrap 12-2 romex around the pipe (keeping the coils spaced about 1- 2" apart) and wire a three prong plug in on the source end of the pipe. 

It is critical to check that the outlet your going to plug into is grounded in case something goes wrong so any stray voltage has a path to ground. 

This method is really sweet as you just plug in the cable when the temp drops and it protects your line. 

Be sure to cap the wires at the end of the pipe where it comes out of the ground so no one gets shocked. I have heard of guys burying this set up as shallow as 4 inches.:clap::clap:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 15, 2010)

I disagree with the gentleman who says to connect it to the hot water line. Let's say the pipe run is 75 ft. What happens when there is no hot water running through the line for a weekend and the outside temp is below freezing? Ans: burst or ruptured pipe. As a master plumber, I would bury below the frost line and your pipes will never freeze. Also think of this, if pipe is being fed from a hot water source, do you want hot water coming out of ALL the faucets, tubs and toilets ALL the time? And do you want to pay to heat that water 365 days a year, 24 hrs a day? Plumbers have been burying water lines below the frost line for years, why re-design the wheel?


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I believe he was joking


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I disagree with the gentleman who says to connect it to the hot water line. Let's say the pipe run is 75 ft. What happens when there is no hot water running through the line for a weekend and the outside temp is below freezing? Ans: burst or ruptured pipe. As a master plumber, I would bury below the frost line and your pipes will never freeze. Also think of this, if pipe is being fed from a hot water source, do you want hot water coming out of ALL the faucets, tubs and toilets ALL the time? And do you want to pay to heat that water 365 days a year, 24 hrs a day? Plumbers have been burying water lines below the frost line for years, why re-design the wheel?


By the time it gets from the house to the shop it should be cool enough to drink. :shutup: That is unless the romex is plugged in.:whistling


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

oops


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ayerzee said:


> I believe he was joking


.........hope so.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Bury it deep. Last one I installed is 10' plus insulated with 4" ridged foam. 

Plastic works fine until you need to thaw it. 

If it is installed under a driveway, driving over it all winter will cause the frost to go deeper. 

Bring it up well within the perimeter of your buildings. 

Install a curb stop going to the outbuilding in case you wish to winterize it.


----------



## jbosseler (Jan 14, 2010)

*burying water lines*

I will bury it about two feet deep, with some styrofoam over it, and back fill with sand or limestone. There will be a small water heater in the outbuilding to heat the water after it gets there. Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated. J B


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

The best measure for water line depths in your locality is to find out how deep the water lines are buried in the nearest municipality. A call to the city maintainance dept. will answer the question.


----------



## shovel13 (Feb 13, 2010)

jbosseler said:


> I will bury it about two feet deep, with some styrofoam over it, and back fill with sand or limestone. There will be a small water heater in the outbuilding to heat the water after it gets there. Thanks for all the advice, much appreciated. J B





2 ft is plenty deep enough for the west side, maybe go a bit deeper on the east side of the state.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW..an inch of buriable, properly placed ridgid foam insulation right on top of your water line is approximately an r value equivilent to a foot of dirt. Course gravel and cobles provide less frost protection than most other back fill.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Why not run it overhead?? You guys are making too much work outta this...bury the water line- LMFAO!! who does that kinda crap??:laughing:

If this is a serious question, guess it should be redirected to the DIY site since any contractor would already know how to handle it and have a buddy on speed dial if they indeed were clueless....this thread reeks of homeowner:shifty:


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

you guys are hilarious

now for the real deal: trench or bury to 6' no less. I live in SD and sometimes our frost gets to 4 1/2 ft but never more(yet) with global warming that will be plenty deep till we all start melting. and if you use 200 lb test poly don't worry about puttin sand around it. stay away from copper if your local code will let you!!!:thumbup::thumbsup::clap:

good luck 
Jimmy

ps make sure you hook up 480 v direct to the copper if you use copper then ground it at the far end where it enters the new building 

good luck oh and wear electrical linemans gloves whenever you need water


----------



## shovel13 (Feb 13, 2010)

i fail to understand why anyone would want to run a water pipe overhead outside.


----------



## shovel13 (Feb 13, 2010)

CanDoExcavating said:


> you guys are hilarious
> 
> now for the real deal: trench or bury to 6' no less. I live in SD and sometimes our frost gets to 4 1/2 ft but never more(yet)


 Jimmy the freeze line on the west side of washington is probably only about 6" and the east side might be somewhere around a foot or so.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

shovel13 said:


> i fail to understand why anyone would want to run a water pipe overhead outside.


Cuz it's easier, faster, cleaner, and when it bursts, it's alot easier to fix it...DUH:blink:

Most folks just buy a bunch of contractor grade 5/8" rubber hose and run that from the house to the outbuilding, ALOT cheaper than copper, and you aint gotta worry about scrapers digging up your water line since rubber aint worth squat:shifty:


Cando: shhhhhhh:shutup:


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

:blink::whistling


----------



## shovel13 (Feb 13, 2010)

IHI said:


> Cuz it's easier, faster, cleaner, and when it bursts, it's alot easier to fix it...DUH:blink:
> 
> Cando: shhhhhhh:shutup:




i guess i'd rather not have to fix it at all.duh:thumbsup:


----------

